# 110 watts Vs 130 watts for 46 gallon BF tank? 3rd opinion?



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

This tank won't be using Co2. I noticed at my LFS that they carry a CF fixture that contains 2 65 watt bulbs. Is that too much light? I could put 87 bucks of store credit there, and my dad could do he rest. However, I am also considering either Ahsupply or Jebolight 110 watt fixtures.

So which one would be better suited for a non Co2 tank?


----------



## Dave B (Feb 20, 2004)

I use the AH 2x55 watt kit for my 29 gallon tank with great results. I would highly recommend them. I not sure if it's too much for a non-co2 46g tank.
Good luck.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Both options provide too much light for a non-CO2 tank, IMO. You would be better off with a single 96 watt PC bulb --and that's pushing it.

Carlos


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Okay, I looked over Ah supply, and now the contest is between 55 watts and 96(unless someone here could direct me to something better).

Would 55 watts be to low? That just over 1 wpg here.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh ,and the 2x36 watt kit looks like it would be perfect! 72 watts. However, that is still under 2 wpg. Is that because these things are just so efficient that the wpg rule doesn't apply here?(all that advertising is going to my head).


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

The 2x36 watt set would be perfect for a non-CO2 aquarium. You can easily grow lots of plants with less than 2 wpg with AH supply setups --I've done it very successfully before growing plants like Bacopa caroliniana, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Rotala wallichii, Heteranthera zosterifolia, and Ludwigia repens.

Carlos


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Great! I guess that would be the best choice of all listed wattages?


----------



## Ascensive (Feb 8, 2004)

so 2x36w of what type of lighting? 6700k? or one of those and another light of something else, because im not planning on using c02 for my tank either.....

if i were to use c02, then what lighting should i get?

and in what cases, would power compact lighting be suitable for a freshwater planted tank..what plants need that...
thanks
jAy


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

CO2 doesn't need extra light, a low light tank can greatly benefit from the addition of CO2 without having to increase lighting. It the type of plants you wish to grow and the amount of work you are willing to put into it that should be dictating the amount of light to buy. If you stay in the 2WPG range you can grow just about anything with CO2 yet still keep things relatively simple. CFs are brighter than normal fluorescents of the same wattage, however the WPG rule has many other inconsistencies that you can still use this rule safely with any fluorescent light. In any case, it's just an indication, not a preceise measurement.

As long as you use full spectrum bulbs, the color temperature matters little other than personal taste. Most use bulbs in the 5500K - 8000K range if used alone. Mixing different bubls will provide a better spectrum and you can personalize the overall color of the tank. 6700K are popular, they bring out the greens very much but tend to wash out reds. The GE AquaRays really bring out the reds but give a little yellow tint to greens. I use a mixture of both.

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------

